# Can a RAZR v3 act like an mp3 player; how?



## sandm2

First post; thanks in advance. I'm trying to figure out what software to download to allow me to transfer music to my Razr. Sprint.com/downloads has a number of choices, and I was referred to one by one of their support personnel, but it doesn'y seem very functional. While I'm here, I don't see an obvious place on the phone where I could access/listen to music even if I figured the first issue out. (I'd rather load my own CD's than to pay them 2.50 per song)


----------



## kodi

Welcome to the forum, try "Motorola phone tools V.4"


----------



## Alvin.C

Hello,

The only possible way of listening to MP3s (or any other format) songs on the Motorola RAZR V3 is going to *Multimedia* in the Main Menu, then selecting *Sounds* and opening the file there.

Yes this is impractical, but unfortunately the Motorola RAZR V3 isn't designed to be a music player.

The newer Motorola RAZRs however are designed to be music players, and have a music player functionality built in. There are many version numbers which vary depending on the network and country.


Motorola RAZR V3i
Motorola RAZR V3r / V3t

The V3i can come with iTunes or Motorola's Digital Audio Player. Models using Motorola's DAP are slower and consume more power than the V3i versions with iTunes.

The V3r / V3t however are variants of the V3i sold only by T-Mobile and Cingular Wireless and have Motorola's DAP.

As for transferring song files, or any other file for that matter, to the Motorola V3i, if you use a USB data cable for your phone (which is just a standard USB to mini USB type cable) and plug it up to the PC, the PC should recognise the V3 as a mass storage device, and you should be able to do drag drop the files you want into the appropriate folder on your phone (as if it were a drive).


----------



## sinclair_tm

i have one of these v3's, and it does not show up when plugged in. the best way to put songs on are with bluetooth. but remember, its only got like 4mb of room, so thats good for one or 2 songs. if you really want a portable music player, just go get a sub 1gig usb mp3 player (ipod shuffle type device). they are cheap and small and will sound worlds better then the v3.


----------



## Pankie

i bought a v3t a long time ago.. And i bought a 1g memory card for it.. the v3t can by the way play mp3's.. I put a bunch of mp3's on it but they wont show up in the cell phones media center


----------



## sinclair_tm

well, the v3 doesn't have a memory slot, as its an older, but still sold, model. and second, did you have the phone format the card so that it would create the folders it needed for you to add stuff to? on many phones, you need to let it format the card so that it will create folders that it uses to look for things, like "pictures", "music", "sounds", "videos" ect. and only then if you put the right file in the right folder will the phone see the file and use it.


----------



## Pankie

yes the phone did format the card.. When i go to the drive it shows mobile>audio>(this is where i put my songs)... But when in go into my phones media center there not there.. Im so confused.. Im using the razr v3t!!
Please help


----------



## sinclair_tm

are you making sure the song bit rate and other settings are playable by the phone. mp3s are not all created equal.


----------



## Pankie

Okay i did some reading online and found out that the easiest way is to use a program called motorola phone tools.. So i got that and installed it.. In the first step of operation it tells you to plug in your phone... I do but it doesnt recognize it!! What is going on this is extremely annoying.. It is recognized in my c drive...


----------



## sinclair_tm

have you install the windows drivers for the phone yet?


----------



## Pankie

I dont recall installing them, That would make sense though lol.. Where can i find them?


----------



## sinclair_tm

i googled it to find them, but you should be able to get them from motorola's website


----------



## Pankie

ive looked forever and cannot find drivers that recognize my motorola v3t.. I found a bunch of programs like p2k commander.. but i dont want to mod anything.. Could you link me the simple .exe drivers to install?


----------



## kodi

I have a Razr V3i and use Motorola phone tools.
With XP you don't need drivers it should be recognized.
Try troubleshooting by reading *THIS LINK*


----------



## Pankie

Okay.. I got it to connect.. I am very sorry for your time >.<.. Stupid mistake.. 

DO you have any experience installing skins?/ Im not sure if this violates the EULA , if so i assume this thread will be closed.. Anyway.. Using Skiman have you installed any skins onto your razr or added any extra functions?


----------



## Pankie

Would you know how?


----------



## kodi

I have only used Motorola phone tools to install wallpapers and ringtones, also for text messaging


----------



## Pankie

Thanks.. Do you have how i can use an mp3 i have as a ringtone/


----------



## kodi

Pankie said:


> Thanks.. Do you have how i can use an mp3 i have as a ringtone/


*
LOOK HERE*


----------



## motorolav3

I am new to this so i will take the time to apologize now...:smile:..I have a motorola v3...i have installed that mobile phone tools software that came with my phone, but everytime i try to transfer files to my phone to use as ringtones i get the following error message "unsupported format - no conversion poxxible"..Can somebody tell me what is wrong? And then the telephone that gets displayed in the lower corner has an icon on the screen that says "no modem installed"..Can somebody tell me how i can rectify that also?


----------

